# Will Santa make an appearance?



## kendoggbyrd (Dec 4, 2017)

What deal does Santa have with Amtrak if you take any of their trains the week of Christmas eve? Will Santa make an appearance? Do conductors and/or passengers dress as Santa? Is there a special menu in the dining car?


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 5, 2017)

I've never seen any crew dressed as Santa, but the conductors on the Wolverine and Blue Water will sometimes wear Santa hats, elf hats, candy cane headbands, etc.

I've also seen sleeper cars decorated with Christmas lights and window decorations (taped to the walls instead of hanging in the windows).


----------



## RichieRich (Dec 5, 2017)

For the last 3 years we've had bedrooms on the AT on Xmas Eve. Never saw any Santa...but a few of us do put up colored lights.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Dec 5, 2017)

A very long time ago, I remember someone dress as Santa walking thru the train offering small gifts to the kids who were thrilled. He told them he hadn't forgotten because they were traveling. Presents awaited them at home or where they were going. The DC offered the traditional turkey, dressing, cranberry sauce, vegetable, and pumpkin pie, plus other selections. Our SCA made special figures with towels for all the kids traveling in his car, many happily took them home. There were Christmas movie's shown in the SSL. More recently I found no sign of Christmas on the train.


----------



## me_little_me (Dec 7, 2017)

Will the Grinch show up? Or even Ebeneezer Scrooge? Aren't they managers?


----------

